# Harvesting Fingers



## lazersteve (May 9, 2007)

I've made this short tutorial on how to harvest fingers using several methods. I'm sure a lot of you guys already know this stuff, but who knows, it may help someone.

As usual the videos are on my website:

http://www.goldrecovery.us


When you get there click 'I Agree' and the video link 'Harvesting Fingers'.

Be sure to give the videos time to buffer.


Post your comments and questions here.

Steve


----------

